# help with the details



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

I was wondering, for those who have used the slixx water decals on their 1/18 rc cars, is there a clear coat that you can put over them? also, if there is, will it mess up the clear windows? they seem pretty fragile and I don't want to lose them when I'm racing.

thanks


----------

